
Interview with EV Startup Faraday Future - prostoalex
http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20160113-a-billion-dollars-and-a-bright-idea
======
sixQuarks
Rich Chinese guy decides to copy Tesla by throwing lots of money around. No
original ideas. I can already see that this company is going to be a huge
disaster.

~~~
PinguTS
In which way is Tesla an original?

There where electric cars before from others. Even in the 1990 Renault sold an
electric car, which was much more affordable than a Tesla.

Tesla started with the chassis from the Lotus Elise to get experiences in
automotive development. Like with any other OEM the components - with few
exceptions - are from established suppliers. The autopilot in the Tesla comes
from MobilEye, which has this technology for years available in the Volvo.

The manufacturing of Tesla is a modern production facility, which you will
find also at other OEMs. Because it is build by German companies who are doing
such things for years for OEMs.

So, in which way is Tesla more original than FF?

The only thing, that I currently see are the Superchargers, basically free
energy for your car with free as in free beer.

~~~
sixQuarks
They actually built a car that is desirable. The fact that it's electric is
icing on the cake. That was their stated goal, which is what Faraday is trying
to copy haphazardly.

~~~
PinguTS
Thats a personal view.

For example, I do not like the huge 17" screen in the Tesla. It looks weired
and clunky. The design of the UI is also not that great. It all looks more
like "we do it, because we can and we don't care if it is good or not."

I like much more the new Volvo XC90/S90. I would like to see the Volvo Concept
23 on the road. I like the new Mercedes S class. And you know, the production
quality is also in so many ways better than this cheap plastic in the Tesla
Model S.

~~~
sixQuarks
you're really grasping for straws here. Nice try, Faraday employee.

~~~
andyfortson
Actual FF employee here. Based on a few of the things he said, I don't believe
he works here.

~~~
sixQuarks
I was just joking.

